

Future Perfect -library making Future timeouts retries & monitoring less painful - iamtechaddict
https://github.com/wix/future-perfect

======
tmzt
Does anybody know of anything similar for Javascript? (Either node or
browser).

I'm just getting into using Scala and will take another look at this when I
need it.

